# Hole Punch & Washer Maker



## rdean (Dec 23, 2015)

Several of my past projects required the use of round shims or washers and I usually didn't have the correct size so I made this.
	

		
			
		

		
	



It will punch holes from 1/4" to 1" in diameter and make washers of many sizes.  


Made from scrap bin steel with no hardening.


The adapter in the lower right side of the picture is used to center an existing hole in a larger hole size punch in order to make washers.  I use my shop press to punch the holes.




The capacity is about 0.100 in aluminum and  0.040 in steel.  

The box was made from redwood I think.



Thanks for looking
Ray

Now to buy some shim stock.


----------



## Uglydog (Dec 23, 2015)

Cool!
What did you make the dies out of?
Are they hardened?

Daryl
MN


----------



## kvt (Dec 23, 2015)

That is real nice,   I always have the wrong size from what I need,  But first I need to get or make me a press to use something like that,  (instead of borrowing someone else's) 
Another project for the list.   The box looks real nice also.


----------



## rdean (Dec 23, 2015)

The steel is from the scrap bin and I don't know what it is.  They are not hardened but show no wear after some use.
Probably won't be making a big number of washers to worry about.

Thanks All
Ray


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 23, 2015)

Nice job.  I made one similar and used hardened dowel pins for punches.


----------



## great white (Dec 24, 2015)

Very nice. 

Washers and shims are something I'm always digging for too.

I may have to make a punch like yours now!


----------



## coolidge (Dec 24, 2015)

Bravo nicely done!


----------



## Firestopper (Dec 24, 2015)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Micke S (Dec 26, 2015)

Great idea! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 26, 2015)

Just for reference, how big is your press? Nice build and the storage box is great. Did you use your mill for that or standard router? Mike


----------



## rdean (Dec 26, 2015)

I made my press years back from scrounged parts but no idea on the tonnage.  It has two 1" diameter pistons pushing on the arbor.  Probably not much but works for me.  
I used my CNC router on the box build.  I got the wood from an above ground water tank that was built around the 1930s and was still in use until 2010.  

Thanks all
Ray


----------

